# The set Aurora should have created (need an opinion)



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Okay, so I've been turning this idea over and over in my head... Back in the early 70s, at the dawn of AFX, Aurora created lots of cool sets with semi-authentic scale race cars. There's one, though, that CRIES to be created today, and Aurora only ever got halfway there, so I'm taking a stab at it.



















Here's what I was thinking: If only Aurora had created a Mustang and a 'Cuda, well, all the major manufacturers could have been covered and it would have made a PERFECT 4-lane set...

Enter Johnny Lightning/Auto World. 'Cuda and Mustang bodies for AFX, ripe for the picking, just waiting for paint. So I tried to create the 'Cuda the way they would have done it, with a simplified paint scheme that required minimal masking and only a few colors. I know it's oversimplified AND looks like a kid did it (handwritten-looking numbers, poorly planned stripes on the hood, but I digress) but I think it probably gets the message across that it's supposed to be Swede Savage's 'Cuda just as well as the Camaro and Javelin work for their respective 1:1s.

But now the dilemma: What Mustang body for AFX would work for Parnelli Jones' car? I put the Tycopro in the picture as a placeholder, but I want to do an appropriate AFX car to go with the set. I'm down to these two ideas:

1. The old JL-derived Shelby Mustang.










Bad news is that it's the wrong year with the wrong type hood and the fact that it's a Shelby and not a standard Mustang confuses things further.

2. The AW Super III Mustang (top right corner):

http://www.autoworldhobby.com/products/super3/RD121JA/product.jpg

Good news is that it comes in the right color. Bad news is it has stupid stuff sticking out of the hood and needs to have the body mounts relocated.

What do you all think? Paint up a JL Shelby Mustang in Grabber Yellow with black stripes and number 15s and call it good? Or find a Super III and relocate the body mounts and fill the hole in the hood and go from there?

By the way, I got started creating fictional box art for this phantom set, but it turned out to be harder to get it to look good than I though:










Wish I had more time to diddle with this stuff... the beginning of the school year is MURDER for teachers...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My vote would be for the super 3, or maybe you could modifya 69 torino.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

JL made a Tuffy in yellow/black in both a Boss 302 and a Mach 1. I wonder if the wheelbase would work for AFX and if you could craft body mounts??


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tjd241 said:


> JL made a Tuffy in yellow/black in both a Boss 302 and a Mach 1. I wonder if the wheelbase would work for AFX and if you could craft body mounts??


The wheelbase is right. The problem is the width--there's no way AFX wheels would fit under that body. I did consider it, as I actually have a couple of those bodies around...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would go for the set in T jet style. You got the JL 'Stang... JL and MM2 Camaros, the JL AMX, and JL Challenger.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

What the Life-Like Boss Mustang???











With mounts, it fits pretty good, granted the rear quarters are a little heavy...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My thoughts exactly Plym. 
I don't have one and couldn't find a decent pic online.
Those rear quarters are for nerfing them Pesky Camaros.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmmmm... Never thought of that one. Gotta save me a Fleabay search...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


>


Makes you wonder why they would package 2 dragstrip cars, with wheelie bars, in a Laguna road course set...  RM


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

ParkRNDL said:


> Okay, so I've been turning this idea over and over in my head... Back in the early 70s, at the dawn of AFX, Aurora created lots of cool sets with semi-authentic scale race cars. There's one, though, that CRIES to be created today, and Aurora only ever got halfway there, so I'm taking a stab at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would have been hot! Someone should still make one.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

AW made a 70 Boss mustang that fits the Xtraction chassis you would just need to repaint it from street colors. Problem is the body is quite rare today.

What you see today a lot is the Thunderjet 500 version, but the 70 boss for the Super III and xtraction does exist.


----------

